# CSUSA Dec Group Buy - CLOSED  Dec 6 Update 2.17.07



## dwilasnd (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to get this Group By done pretty quick. Let's try to get orders in by next Wed 12/06/06 so CSUSA can get them shipped out.

We need 100 kits to get our discount, please drop a note into this thread with the # you ordered. We will keep it open longer if needed to get to 100 kits. But we will not close early.

As such PayPal only please.

I have created a Spread Sheet to assist.

Please look at it, fill it out and send it to me.

Please PayPal as soon as you can.

2/17/07</u>
Kits arrived last night, boxed, ready to get labled and sent.

2/13/07</u>
I got a ship notice from CSUSA last night. They should be here shortly.


2/10/07</u>
I have not seen a ship notice from CSUSA that they have shipped me the kits.

I will call them on Monday and check status. My GUESS is that they got them in, and will package and ship to me. But since I don't work there, I am at their mercy.


Again, I am sorry CSUSA is taking so long.

2/1/07</u>
CSUSA says 2/9/07 for them to receive the kits.


1/20/07</u>
Some packages went out. Still waiting on 2328's
First part of Feb... You should get an email from PayPal/USPS when I print the postage out, should have the DC # in it.
Nothing new... will post when I talk to CSUSA sometime this week.

1/11/07</u>
I have been traveling this week.
I just got a notification that a light box will be delivered. This should be the tubes that got shorted and anything else other than the 2328's.

If you asked to have your box sent out, I will be able to get it out Saturday AM. I will email you that it is going...

Thanks...


1/2/07</u>
Jr Statesmen pens are WAY back ordered. 1st of Feb is what CSUSA is saying.
Other backordered items should be here in 1.5 weeks or so.
Packages mailed yesterday from my work office should be gone.
Bruce, your's is going out today.



1/2/07</u>
Orders for 

Les Smith
Eileen MacKrell
Richard Marsh
Jason Thompson
Cliff Cliver
Andy Buttram
Bruce Robbins
Keith Zimmerman
Bill Jackman
Mike Hulsey

Are ready to be dropped off tomorrow at Post Office.
Others are waiting on an item.

Also backordered
Rudy Vey 2328 x10
Rudy Vey 9159 x4
John Doidge 2328 x4
Bill Krantz 4030 x1 
Bill Krantz 9020 x10


1/1/07</u>
The following items are backordered.
If your name isn't on here, it has been separated and thought to be complete. I am going over them once more, and preparing shipping labels. Updates as they come...

Dennis Kelley  2328 x1 
Dennis Kelley  4460 x1 
Jeremey Freeman 4179 x1
Jeremey Freeman 2328 x2
Chris Mathes 2328 x1
John Crane 2326 x1
john Crane 2328 x2
Manny Steglich 2328 x2
Goerge McMath 2328 x2
Bradley Moravek 2328 x3
Bradley Moravek 9205 x20
Corbitt Tanajewski 9020 x1
Alain 2328 x2
Mitchell VaderLaan 2328 x1
Bruce Dillingham 2328 x1
Chris Dedo 2328 x2
Eric Rassumussen 9205 x5
James Jenkins 9020 x2
Robert Johnson 9205 x20


12/29/06</u>
A quick update, it looks like some of the spare tubes got shipped wrong. Part # 9205 and 9025 got garbled somehow and we got the wrong # shipped. I need CSUSA to fix it. I will be calling them to check on backordered pens (Jr Statesman seems to be the culprit) and will address this and another issue or two. Update will follow the phone call.

I have seperated everything and will work on boxing, and mailing tomorrow, Sunday and Monday.
There were a few scattered items on backorder, I will update this post tomorrow with more specifics.

As it stands now, there are 10-15 orders that seem to be complete. I will email you Delivery Confirmation as I get to the shipping stage. With the holiday weekend, it will most likely be Monday when I have them ready to go, and Tuesday when they are dropped at the Post Office.

Thanks for understanding, Happy New Year...

12/29/06</u>
For the user who started a PayPal dispute against me.
Here is the UPS delivery notification of 69 lbs of pens parts!
http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/...ons=yes&loc=en_US&tracknum=1Z8796930343501279

12/29/06</u>
Boxes arrived. Opening and sorting today.

12/26/06</u>
A 70lbs package is on it's way to my house. Delivery on 12/28/06.
A 10 lbs package got stuck in the Denver weather and is supposed to be here 12/26/06.

There was a delay in the original shipping due to the amount of the purchase being over a daily spending limit. So VISA helped me out by not allowing the amount through. When that was fixed, all was well.




12/19/06</u>
All orders in. All PayPal in. Order in.
Some items back ordered.
All Jr. Statesman kits (end of Dec)
Imperial Bushings (20th Dec)
Jr Emp Tubes (mid Dec)
Chrome Artist sketch pencil (End of Dec)

I am expecting the box by end of week. (Christmas shipping and all)
I will box and send ASAP. If you have a back ordered item, I will email you as I box. If you want me to mail partial shipment, I can do that if (you'll need to pick up additional shipping)

If I haven't responded to an email, I apologize. My boss sent me out of town, and access was limited.

Thanks for the patience.

Dave





12/07/06</u>
The last few changes from you guys are almost all in. I will be ordering tomorrow sometime if the last spreadsheet and payment come in.

479 kits  $7,750 or so

12/06/06</u>
With 433 kits, tubes and bushings our order is standing at $6,810 as of 9:30am Central time.

Due to the problems with insurance from me to you. Some of you will be seeing a PayPal request from me for an extra couple of bucks. I am sorry that I have to do this, but for me to cover it I would have to be making a profit, which is not what a group buy is about. 

As the spreadsheet is pretty stable now, I will use it for future group buy's and there should be ALOT LESS hassle. Thank you all for your patience. 

12/05/06</u>
YET another version. The insurance was calculating fine, just not adding in to the total for international. I am redo-ing every one's orders in the v6 spreadsheet. I will be emailing you a copy, and if the total's are not right I will let you know. Some of them are off a couple of $$ for insurance from me to you.



12/03/06</u>
Ok there WAS a problem with insurance being calculated properly.
I have it fixed in v5.
Ligero pens added.
Jr Gent Ball Point added.


12/02/06</u>
There was a mix up somewhere, and what I read on the website is changed. So I need to change some part #'s for Jr Gents smooth/threaded. Spreadsheet will be updated shortly.

Sorry for the problems, when I tried to make my first group buy easy with a spreadsheet... it didn't work the way I wanted it to. Please bear with me...

12/02/06</u>
I need to double check the insurance from me to you and make sure the calculation is right. It may not be. Please hold onto any order until tomorrow afternoon after I sit down the the spreadsheet for a mintute or two.

11/30/06</u>
We are over the $500 and 100 pen mark. This is a good thing.
I need to double check the insurance from me to you and make sure the calculation is right. It may not be. Please hold onto any order until tomorrow afternoon after I sit down the the spreadsheet for a mintute or two.

11/30/06</u>
v.4 updates:
Tubes added
Intl Shipping added

Thanks for looking

-------------------------------------------
Orders:

John Crane 21 kits paid
Bill Jackman 4 kits paid
Andy Buttram 3 kits paid
Bruce Dillingham 6 kits paid
Mitch VanderLann  6 kits paid
Rudy Vey 10 kits paid
Williams Krantz 76 kits paid
Les Smith  5 kits paid
Robert Johnson 43 kits paid
Jeremy Freeman  25 kits paid
Corbit Tanajewski  19 kits paid
Eileen MacKrell  12 kits paid
Ron Sullivan 26 kits paid
James Jenkins 17 kits paid
Bruce Robbins 5 kits paid
Alain Miville-DeschÃ¯Â¿Â½nes 6 kits paid
Eric Rasussen 22 kits paid
Chris Mathes 11 kits paid
John Doidge 29 kits paid
Dave Miller 19 kits paid
Keith Zimmerman 4 kits paid
Dennis Kelley 13 kits paid
Bradley Moravek 24 kits paid
Wayne Richardson 17 pens paid
Monty  10 pens paid
Jason Thompson 5 kits paid
Mike Hulsey 6 kits paid
George McMath 23 kits paid
Cliff Cliver 5 kits paid
Richard Marsh 9 kits pending payment
Steven Sandler  sending spreadsheet
Chris Dedo 7 kits paid
Richard MArsh 9 kits paid

total kits: 497


----------



## RPM (Nov 28, 2006)

I noticed on the Jr. Gent II's you only address the end type on the 10k.  What is your default on the other finishes or is there an option that I missed?
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 28, 2006)

I pulled descriptions from the website, they ask to specifiy when ordering. I will update the spreadsheet to address. File will be ver.2


----------



## bjackman (Nov 28, 2006)

4 x Gents


----------



## kruger (Nov 28, 2006)

hello,

how much shipping to france with a flate rate ?

Thanks


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 28, 2006)

No Flat Rate shipping to France exists, anywhere that I know of. How many pens are you ordering? Go to www.FedEx.com and get a rate quote from  255 South Lincoln, O'Fallon, IL 62269 as the from address, it's in the town I live in. Also try www.usps.gov for international mail rates. I will take it to the post office, or drop it off at FedEx, but if it costs more than you paid, i'll hold it for you until we get the difference worked out. Sound fair?


----------



## arioux (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Here you go, international flat rate large envelope. $7.50 Canada  $9.50 international max 4 lb.  Hope this help.  Let me know if you are willing to use these , i'll jump in with my order.

http://pe.usps.com/text/pub51/51tblb_001.html


Alfred


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 28, 2006)

Call me a monkey's uncle. As long as you pay the shipping, i'm game.


----------



## beamer (Nov 28, 2006)

Stupid question ... the kits listed are the only ones available for this buy? It's okay if that's the case, I'll just wait for the next one


----------



## bradbn4 (Nov 28, 2006)

follow up question - some of the kits don't calculate the total - are those kits out of stock?


Brad


----------



## dwilasnd (Nov 28, 2006)

When I added the smooth vs. threaded end caps, I forgot the formula. There is a v3 now.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 28, 2006)

DAVE l sent you a email with order could you let me now thatyou got it' or that its ok.[]


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 29, 2006)

Dave,
Any chance at adding the Broker pen to this?  I need to get some and it would be nice to add them with the Gents I am planning on getting.

Thanks,


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there any chance of getting spare tubes while we're at it?  I'd like to have extras around, especially for the more expensive kits.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## johncrane (Nov 29, 2006)

thats a good point you make SYLVANITE. spare tubs.


----------



## sandking (Nov 29, 2006)

Since I'm new to this, please don't kill me.  Does anyone ever add slimline style pens to bulk orders?


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 29, 2006)

Most of the major distributors have slimlines on sale all of the time, so there's rarely a need to give a price break on a bulk order.  Adding slimlines to the order would be at the discretion of whichever member is running the buy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 30, 2006)

Joe,For slimelines at $1.70 each tryhttp://arizonasilhouette.com/index.htm just don't need a group buy to get inexpensive slimlines





> _Originally posted by sandking_
> <br />Since I'm new to this, please don't kill me.  Does anyone ever add slimline style pens to bulk orders?


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 30, 2006)

Not all slimline kits are $1.70. Including the higher end Gold Titanium and Rhodium slimlines in a group buy does make sense.  Even the satin ones.  Those list between $4 and $6.  Getting 25% off of those adds up in a hurry! []


----------



## sandking (Nov 30, 2006)

Those are the ones i was referring to.  I only give the option of Gold Titanium or Platinum as I don't want issues with wear, plus they look nicer in my opinion.  The savings on a Platinum Slimline is $1.50 in a group buy.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 1, 2006)

DAVE  PayPal sent yesterday with 4v order.[]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 1, 2006)

How about adding the Jr. Gent Ballpoint pen and pencils?  I'd be in for 5 of each type and plating (20 pens total) plus 4 extra tubes and a bushing set.


----------



## les-smith (Dec 1, 2006)

I sent my order, it was for four kits and some bushings.  Paypal has been sent.


----------



## BuffaloBill (Dec 2, 2006)

Hello Dave,  Just wanted to double check if you received my order spreadsheet and my PayPal transfer.  Paypal was from bkrantz@earthlink.net.  Your payment for $1,341.17 USD to dave@virtualpens.com has been sent.  Thanks, Bill


----------



## emackrell (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Dave,

    I've sent my spreadsheet and paypal to you (10 Jr Gents, a couple of sketch pencils and a set of bushings).  Please let me know if it arrived OK!

cheers  Eileen [8D]


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave

Was checking version 5 vs version 4 and wanted to ask a question.  If the prices for each peice already contain the insurance charge, then the computation for the spreadsheet v5 is adding the insurance charge back in at the end (twice the insurance charge).  I was wondering if the computation was taking place at the item level, or at the end?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## dwilasnd (Dec 4, 2006)

Insurance from CSUSA to me is on the Column. Insurance from me to you is what is calculated at the bottom. CSUSA charges a set rate per $100, and I took the USPS rates and figgured them from me to you.

So in answer to your question... both.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave, e-mail with order sent, paypal payment sent. Let me know when you have received it.

Thanks,


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 4, 2006)

email and PayPal sent - $65.83
3 Jr Gent Ti smooth RB
1 Jr Gent Blk Ti smooth RB
1 Jr Gent Ti smooth FP
1 set Jr Gent bushings

Thanks!


----------



## NCWoodworker (Dec 5, 2006)

Email and Paypal sent.  Thank you...

Chris


----------



## jodoidg (Dec 5, 2006)

Dave,
email & Paypal sent
<s>30</s> 29 pens (that's why we use Excel)
Thanks
John


----------



## wudwrkr (Dec 5, 2006)

Dave,
I just emailed you an order for 20 pens.

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## keithz (Dec 5, 2006)

I just sent you an email with the spreadsheet.

keith


----------



## dkelley (Dec 6, 2006)

I emailed you my order also.  Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Dec 6, 2006)

Email sent for 10 pens


----------



## dwilasnd (Dec 6, 2006)

I have them all as of 9:30am Central.


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 6, 2006)

I just resent you a paypal for the extra insurance.
Andy


----------



## steve542 (Dec 6, 2006)

Just sent you completed spreadsheet and a payment of 126.86 for pens, bushings, and extra tubes.

Steve 542


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 6, 2006)

Spreadsheet sent for 23 pens, bushings and tubes.

edit: paypal sent


----------



## RPM (Dec 8, 2006)

I sent a spreadsheet on the 6th and you responded to a question on the email yet there is no reference to my order on your tally.  I hesitate to send a paypal without seeing that my order is acknowledged given that the list was updated this morning (the 8th).  I have followed up with email with no response.  Please advise.
Thanks,
Richard


----------



## dwilasnd (Dec 10, 2006)

RPM, we are ok, I got the spreadsheet and PayPal. I will update the tally.


----------



## armyturner (Dec 13, 2006)

dwilasnd

This is my first group purchase. In the past, it seems like on these large orders something is always out of stock. Did we dodge that bullet this time?

Thanks


----------



## NCWoodworker (Dec 14, 2006)

Having never watched or participated in a group buy before, what should I expect from this one?  Will the kits just show up one day, or should I expect to be informed of when they come in/get distributed & shipped/etc???  Sorry for my impatience...I have not seen these nice CSUSA kits first hand, yet, and am excited to see how nice they are!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dwilasnd (Dec 14, 2006)

You will see an update. There will be some backordered kits. I will notify when everything arrives, and yours ships. If there is a backorder I will let you know.

Thanks...


----------



## NCWoodworker (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, Dave!  I'm sure you have a lot of work ahead of you with all of the orders that were put in... []

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Malainse (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave, Any word from CSUSA ?


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 19, 2006)

A new update on the status of the order would be nice. Have you heard from CSUSA? When will they ship? etc.

Thanks


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 19, 2006)

[V]

I missed the post that said this was ON..

[V]

Oh well...here's hope  that there will be one in early 07, I need some CSUSA kits!!

[]


----------



## Tea Clipper (Dec 19, 2006)

Dave, what's going on with the group buy?  You really need to be supplying us with update information as it happens.  Don't be like that other guy.  Seriously, part of the responsibility of running a group buy is keeping everyone informed each step of the way.  Granted, this is a busy time for everyone but would you please take a few minutes a day and post updates so everyone is kept informed.  Thanks.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave for letting us know whats going on' l dont mind waiting for back order please ship my order compleat' and email me if l need to pay extra insurance/shipping.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 20, 2006)

Dave, Thanks for the up date. Hold my order until it is complete.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 25, 2006)

I wonder what the status is on this group buy, maybe we can have an update.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks, Dave, for the update - I guess now the Statesman Jr are in as well.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice to know that I am not just waiting on one item.   No rush - I picked up a few extra AS kits that will keep me busy for some time.   Which won't stop me from buying even more Barons during this next group buy.

Thanks for your support.

Bradbn4


----------



## mick (Jan 4, 2007)

Dave, I'm gonna go camp out by the mail box ....I can't wait to get my Statesmen and Jr Statesmen!!!


----------



## Malainse (Jan 4, 2007)

"Jr Statesmen pens are WAY back ordered. 1st of Feb is what CSUSA is saying."

Thanx for doing this Dave I know its out of your control..

I wonder if CSUSA is going to send us Red, White and Blue blanks so we can use them as 4th of July gifts......What a joke ....[}][!]


----------



## mick (Jan 5, 2007)

Got my package today!!...That's some fast shipping!!! Now the hard part...marrying those Statesmen to some really cool blanks!
Thanks Dave


----------



## steve542 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am not listed as having my order shipped and not listed as having a backorder according to your status reports.  Please tell me the status of my order which I have paid for. Steve 542


----------



## dwilasnd (Jan 9, 2007)

Sent you email Steve.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dave - got mine in the mail today.  Thanks for doing this.  


Bruce


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dave, how about a new update?

Thanks


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 20, 2007)

Dave, I didn't order any 2328 pens, so does that mean my order has been shipped to me?


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 21, 2007)

Dave,
I received my kits today.  Thanks for doing the group buy.  I know that it was a pain, especially with the back orders.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />Dave, I didn't order any 2328 pens, so does that mean my order has been shipped to me?



2nd request for info..


----------



## johncrane (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback dave.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 1, 2007)

It would be great to get an update on the missing kits. This is now two months and I don't have my kits, yet.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 9, 2007)

So, today is the 9. of Feb and the last kits should have been received at CSUSA - I would like to get an update when I finally can get the pen kits I had in mind for making some Christmas gifts last year.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 9, 2007)

So, today is the 9. of Feb and the last kits should have been received at CSUSA - I would like to get an update when I finally can get the pen kits I had in mind for making some Christmas gifts last year.


----------



## dkelley (Feb 10, 2007)

Dave, an update would be nice.  I requested my partial order be shipped to me back on Jan. 20th as I have customers waiting for these pens using the kits that had already arrived.  You indicated to me that you would ship them out.  It is now Feb. 10th and I have not received my order, partial or full, nor have I received any replies to my subsequent email's to you.  Please let me (and us) know what the status is on our orders.  I know my order wasn't the largest as mine was only $315, but that is a lot of money with no product after two months.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't want to be a pain in the behind, but I really do want to know now when these kits arrive and when do I get them. The payment for them was done well over two month ago, is it such a problem to ask CSUSA if the kits are there?


----------



## Malainse (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave, 

Kits arrived today......Thanx


----------



## jodoidg (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave,
My order arrived today.
Many Thanks
John


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 20, 2007)

My kits arrived today, too. Thanks Dave for doing this group buy.


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 20, 2007)

Kits arrived today.  Thanks for the hard work.

Chris


----------



## Monty (Feb 20, 2007)

Received mine today also.
Thanks for doing this buy. [][][] 
I know what a headache they can be.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave could you let me know when you ship my package please also please ship with tracking and insurance. let me know if l need to pay more as l have had one package lost in shipping from USA, and thank god l was dealing with top bloke Curtis Seebeck as he sent me out another set of catus blanks.


----------



## NCWoodworker (Feb 21, 2007)

Dave...
received my goods today   Thanks for putting this together and sticking for us backorders for so long.  I'm sure this was a major thorn and more than you bargained for.

Cheers,
Chris Mathes


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 23, 2007)

Just picked up a big old box from the post office, looks like pen kits - thanks -I hope you did not get too much heat due to CS being so late on the kits.  

Very good work, and a very nice touch putting in a packing slip - now I don't have to dig up my old e-mail to see what I orderd 

Now if I can just find my lathe [8D]


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 24, 2007)

Dave   Parcel received . Thank you .   Wayne


----------



## dkelley (Mar 4, 2007)

I still have not received my 2328 kit that was on back order.  Can you please give me an update on this??


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 4, 2007)

Dave, I haven't received any of my kits yet. I did have some 2328 kits which were on B/O. Could you please let me know whether you have shipped them yet? Thanks.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave it would be good to have a update on my goods'  its like sitting on razor blades  at the moment,lam thinking is it coming today! if l go out will l mis the postman! so l better stay home just in case,Dave can you put me out of my depression please.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 12, 2007)

l received an email from DAVE!my kits are in the mail and l should have them in 4/10 working days' thanks very much Dave!  l know it must of been a real hard one for you  with all the back orders and long working hours you do. Anyway Dave l hope things all go well for you in the future.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 14, 2007)

Hot' news my kits arrived today wow! ain't l gonna be busy now!  also l can not thank you enough Dave and l very much appreciate what you have done thanks again.[]


----------

